# Vertical- not overly impressed



## La-Dred (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey guys, sorry to be a downer- I tried vertical bare bulb 1000w hps, but wasnt overly impressed! I wrapped 4 ladies around with a fan blowing underneath to dissipate heat and that worked out well, had leaves touching the bulb and not burning. (Obviously I moved them away when I saw that) Trained and shredded into a stadium seating style with the outside taller than the middle, but I never really got as good bud formation as I do with an air cooled reflector. I tried it as a budget to avoid buying a reflector for two runs and both times I was less than impressed. The lack of concentrated heat is nice, but I feel you get less concentrated light as well. Maybe with a reflector built for vertical orientation it would be better. Just my two cents.


----------



## JAMO_Grow (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah reflectors help immensely in focusing the light and help with light penetration through the canopy of the plants.I am sure with a reflector a difference will be evidently distinguishable than without.Where you using top shelf genetics?, if not that can be the cause of not having a satisfactory bud formation due to just poor genetics.I have an irritating time around controlling heat with my 600w HPS during summer when I use a reflector, so I will try using a bare bulb.How did the yield fair with the bare bulb in comparison to your previous grows? 

Happy Toking.


----------



## La-Dred (Sep 14, 2018)

JAMO_Grow said:


> Yeah reflectors help immensely in focusing the light and help with light penetration through the canopy of the plants.I am sure with a reflector a difference will be evidently distinguishable than without.Where you using top shelf genetics?, if not that can be the cause of not having a satisfactory bud formation due to just poor genetics.I have an irritating time around controlling heat with my 600w HPS during summer when I use a reflector, so I will try using a bare bulb.How did the yield fair with the bare bulb in comparison to your previous grows?
> 
> Happy Toking.


Hello good morning! I was using Vanilla Kush the first run and Quantum Kush the second run. Where as I can usually yield 7-800g from a grando with the vanilla, I pulled about 500 with the vanilla with smaller buds and lots more to trim.
I wouldn't doubt if my inexperience in training that style played a role as well- been growing under a reflector super cropping and beating them down into submission all my career


----------



## gr865 (Sep 14, 2018)

Vertical is a learned experience, it takes a bit to get it down but my vert's are running around 182 grams per plant. 5 plants on screens, 2 stacked 315W CMH's DIY drip system, straight Canna coco and Canna nutes. Had two plants, one from each grow that did not produce, so only harvested 4.
I played around for a couple of grows before I got serious about it and now on my last few runs, 26.5 zips and 24.5 zips.


----------



## La-Dred (Sep 14, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Vertical is a learned experience, it takes a bit to get it down but my vert's are running around 182 grams per plant. 5 plants on screens, 2 stacked 315W CMH's DIY drip system, straight Canna coco and Canna nutes. Had two plants, one from each grow that did not produce, so only harvested 4.
> I played around for a couple of grows before I got serious about it and now on my last few runs, 26.5 zips and 24.5 zips.


Pulling 1.5 off 630 CMH? Not bad at all! Like I said, I just did it to give it a shot with no reflector. Maybe I'll give it another shot with winter time coming, seems like a good solution to lack of overhead space. I'm assuming you wrap the plants around the light, not just underneath it, right?


----------



## gr865 (Sep 14, 2018)

Here is a shot from above.

 Made up of 5 of these.


----------



## La-Dred (Sep 14, 2018)

Looking at that, I think I never had my bulb low enough. The room I had that setup in was much smaller, but I generally had the light about 50% inside the canopy. I also didn't have a screen like that to hold everything back. Maybe I'll give it another go after this run is finished with the reflector I'm using. Lemme see if I can find a picture


----------



## La-Dred (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh jeez I don't have any of them uploaded anywhere, trying to pull from my phone but there's no URL for it.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 14, 2018)

Search *GR's 17'/18' Winter/Spring Stacked 315W 5 Plant Vertical with Screens, Barneys Farm LSD. *


----------

